# Attn. all timber fallers....



## GNAR13 (Feb 14, 2009)

What is your favorite fallin saw?


----------



## BC_Logger (Feb 14, 2009)

depends on if i wake up on the husky or stihl side of the bed :greenchainsaw:


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 14, 2009)

The one that starts every mornin...

Gary


----------



## Constrictor (Feb 14, 2009)

Homelite XL2


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 14, 2009)

:monkey:


Constrictor said:


> Homelite XL2


maybe in the 1980 :jawdrop: 046 mag tom trees


----------



## Shmudda (Feb 14, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> The one that starts every mornin...
> 
> Gary



Oh....thats a Stihl for sure then!!!

Craig


----------



## Rooster1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Modded 372 for regular falling up to the occasional 5 or 6 footer. If its a pumpkin patch with all big wood it makes it worth packing a modded 390 or 395.


----------



## redwood logger (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been logging in the northern California woods for 13 years now and I would go as far as to say around here its about 95% stihl 460 or 660. I have only known a few cutters to use Husky. I have used both brands for hooktending. In my opinion the Stihls had a little better power to weight ratio but they were less reliable.


----------



## palogger (Feb 15, 2009)

modded MS460 with 20" or 25" bar depending on the timber


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 15, 2009)

Stihl 460 with 24" windsor speed tip is my main rig right now. A lot of guys use 20" bars around here but I prefer the 24" for the extra reach and it can keep my powerhead and body that much farther from sticky situations.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 15, 2009)

Husky is gaining ground around here pretty quick. Guys are figuring out how smooth, reliable, clean filtered, and powerful the 385/390's are. Have been seeing more and more of them.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 15, 2009)

Muffler modded 460 if I'm cutting all day everday and want reliability.


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 15, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Husky is gaining ground around here pretty quick. Guys are figuring out how smooth, reliable, clean filtered, and powerful the 385/390's are. Have been seeing more and more of them.



Yep... startin' to see more of 'em here in the Northwestern part of WA State too...

Gary


----------



## Burvol (Feb 15, 2009)

You might like em' if you try em Gary......


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have ran several 372XP's, a 394XP, and I got to run an old 281XP a few months ago... I wikes 'em... 

I hold the 372XP almost as near to my heart as the ol' 044 PNW workhorse.

Gary


***shh... don't tell nobody***


----------



## Dayto (Feb 15, 2009)

For me the Westcoast Of Canada (B.C) Were we have fir and Cedars ranging to over 12FT Accross I have always ran the 372XP 32" Skip Chain , 038 Mag 32" Skip (Great 2'nd growth saw)and the 2100 running 36-42" Bar (For big pumpkin patch timber) Starting to see lots of 660's and 575XP showing up.


----------



## 385XP (Feb 15, 2009)

385xp


----------



## EzTrbo (Feb 16, 2009)

I have an MS360 with a 20" bar on it for my cutting. Have dropped a fair amount of trees with it. My favorite "falling machine" is my 15C. 

Trbo


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 16, 2009)

I love my 372, but the one that starts and has good mounts is wthe one to grab in the monin! it makes me sad to see an old 044 that has been jerked all to pieces


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 16, 2009)

my 346xpg (woodsported) is my number one saw but I mostly do thinnings here in sweden while dreaming of the PNW 
Got a 372xpgw for the larger stuff but i don't get to run is as often as i would like though !!


----------



## Ontario_Logger (Feb 16, 2009)

i use my 372XP with a 20" bar works great!


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 16, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> The one that starts every mornin...
> 
> Gary



+1- that's half the battle right there. A saw that runs reliably will cut a lot more wood than a modified saw with big dawgs, fancy air filter, polished fasteners, lightweight bar, etc. that you struggle to get going first thing and have to tinker with to keep running.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 16, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> +1- that's half the battle right there. A saw that runs reliably will cut a lot more wood than a modified saw with big dawgs, fancy air filter, polished fasteners, lightweight bar, etc. that you struggle to get going first thing and have to tinker with to keep running.



That's why I run a Husky!!!!! So fitting for my 1,000 post


----------



## redprospector (Feb 16, 2009)

I ain't loyal to any brand. If it don't start reliably, and I can't make it start reliably I get rid of it. 

Andy


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 16, 2009)

I got to run an opened up 390 awhile back and thought HHMMM. I ran another one here just a couple days ago, and I am thinking this could be a really nice tool. 

For the little I do now days it's a 460 and a 046 with slightly opened mufflers. After the the 44 finnally gave up the ghost I couldn't find another that seemed to be as good. Bigger stuff gets the 660. I finally retired the 084.
To damned heavy, great saw, lots of life left, strong as an ox but man that thing will shrink ya pack'n it around.

Husky is indeed gaining ground. We had no service for Husky that is why I have been predominantly Stihl. Now service is gone, Husky may be a viable option. I also have more time to work on things. I need to run a few more before that leaf is turned though. All I know for the most part is Stihl and for me it's hard to change from a proven good thing.


Owl


----------



## netreelive (Feb 17, 2009)

DOLMAR usually 5100S with 20" bar unless its a giant then I use the 7900


----------



## Rooster1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> +1- that's half the battle right there. A saw that runs reliably will cut a lot more wood than a modified saw with big dawgs, fancy air filter, polished fasteners, lightweight bar, etc. that you struggle to get going first thing and have to tinker with to keep running.



how do big dogs, air filters and lightweight bars make a saw unreliable? my saws (and tons of guys on the b.c. coast) are modded and never let me down. just get it modded by a guy who knows what he's doing and stands by his work.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

my favorite saw to cut with would be my tree sling'r 660, if im in smaller timber i run the modded 460.

but this 3120 i got might be a new favorite of mine.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

Rooster1 said:


> how do big dogs, air filters and lightweight bars make a saw unreliable? my saws (and tons of guys on the b.c. coast) are modded and never let me down. just get it modded by a guy who knows what he's doing and stands by his work.



I think they are getting at: it doesn't matter how good a saw looks, how clean it is or how much $ you have sunk into it, how big the spikes are, or the air filter you are running. If it won't start when you pack it out to the woods. If a saw that you are trying to make a living with is not reliable it is not worth having. you will be money ahead to go out and spend $1000 to get one that will start every morning. 

btw. Just about all the production fallers (especially the ones you are referring to) are running modded saws, and many of them build there own. heck, I'm from Southern IL and i get paid by the bushel and i run modded saws. If i'm getting to work steady getting a saw modded will make up its difference in a week.


----------



## Rooster1 (Feb 18, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> I think they are getting at: it doesn't matter how good a saw looks, how clean it is or how much $ you have sunk into it, how big the spikes are, or the air filter you are running. If it won't start when you pack it out to the woods. If a saw that you are trying to make a living with is not reliable it is not worth having. you will be money ahead to go out and spend $1000 to get one that will start every morning.
> 
> btw. Just about all the production fallers (especially the ones you are referring to) are running modded saws, and many of them build there own. heck, I'm from Southern IL and i get paid by the bushel and i run modded saws. If i'm getting to work steady getting a saw modded will make up its difference in a week.



i was being a smartass pointing out modding saws has nothing to do with reliability if its done right. i'm a production faller. around here i don't know any guys that mod their own saws though. most get their saws built by simon or the walkers.


----------



## perchhauler (Feb 20, 2009)

I wont use anything but a Stihl 066/ 660 anymore, they're a bit heavier than the 460 but I'm used to lugging them around the hills here and I got used to the chain speed with a 20" bar.. I'll use a 25" once in a while... I still have an 064, one of the best saws I've ever had, bought it rebuilt, use it all the time and it wont die, its got the same snort as the 066/660...


----------



## Bushler (Feb 20, 2009)

I like my old 2100CD Husky w/44" bar for the jug butted spruce, its got power to pull that much bar, in fact I've run a 50" bar on it, (it falls down with that, but will pull it o.k.) 

I use a 066 with a 36" bar for the smaller stuff, and a 044 with 32" for the utility wood.

I'm no spring chicken so I try to match the saw to the tree so I'm not packing anymore weight than I have to. Hell to be old. I swear, I'm a young man trapped in an old man's body. I need done over.


----------



## netreelive (Feb 20, 2009)

Am I the only one that uses Dolmar saws? Nobody around here does either. They're great, lots of power and lightweight.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 20, 2009)

netreelive said:


> Am I the only one that uses Dolmar saws? Nobody around here does either. They're great, lots of power and lightweight.



I would use a dolmar but there are ZERO dealers close to offer a sale and support after the fact. I just purchased a used 7900 so it might makes its way into the woods sometimes, but we shall see how it goes.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 20, 2009)

netreelive said:


> Am I the only one that uses Dolmar saws? Nobody around here does either. They're great, lots of power and lightweight.





I looked into Dolmar and Solo saws. The just don't have the air filter for the conditions around here.
I always used Stihl 044, 064 and 066 until Husky came out with the 372 and 395. They are now my favorite work saws. A ported 372 with a 32" bar and a ported 395 with 42" and 50" bars do all I need.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 20, 2009)

joesawer said:


> I looked into Dolmar and Solo saws. The just don't have the air filter for the conditions around here.
> I always used Stihl 044, 064 and 066 until Husky came out with the 372 and 395. They are now my favorite work saws. A ported 372 with a 32" bar and a ported 395 with 42" and 50" bars do all I need.



so do you run the 372 the majority of the time i'm guessing? ever thought about getting a 390 for something in the middle?

have you been getting to work any in your area or are you pretty well shut down?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 21, 2009)

Rooster1 said:


> i was being a smartass pointing out modding saws has nothing to do with reliability if its done right. i'm a production faller. around here i don't know any guys that mod their own saws though. most get their saws built by simon or the walkers.



I was working a partial cut job here in bigger timber about five years ago. Four of the cutters I was working with had their saws modded at a 'new shop' that opened up in town, the proprietor being a long-time builder of R/C engines who supposedly had exciting new ideas for hopping up saws. These four cutters agreed to be guinea pigs for this guy's new ideas. After those guys got their saws back, it was a constant struggle everyday to keep those saws running. At the time I was building my own saws and I had real good luck with a couple of Stihls and Huskys I'd built. Every morning I'd listen to those guys struggle to get those saws started while I was dropping wood. That R/C guy sure made those saws pretty though. 




Bushler said:


> I like my old 2100CD Husky w/44" bar for the jug butted spruce, its got power to pull that much bar, in fact I've run a 50" bar on it, (it falls down with that, but will pull it o.k.)
> 
> I use a 066 with a 36" bar for the smaller stuff, and a 044 with 32" for the utility wood.
> 
> I'm no spring chicken so I try to match the saw to the tree so I'm not packing anymore weight than I have to. Hell to be old. I swear, I'm a young man trapped in an old man's body. I need done over.



My 81 year-old grandpa came out of retirement a couple years ago to cut ROWs for a large local logging company. There were two other cutters on the job with 440s/372s. My grandpa pulls out that thin-ring 2100 and proudly proclaimed it to be a man's saw. He outcut those guys everyday.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 21, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> so do you run the 372 the majority of the time i'm guessing? ever thought about getting a 390 for something in the middle?
> 
> have you been getting to work any in your area or are you pretty well shut down?





Yes, I run a 372 the most. I haven't messed with the 390 any but the 385 was not enough stronger to justify the weight on the bad ground here. The 395 has huge power increase potential and pulls a 50" bar better than a stock 084, 880 or 3120.
My work has been very slow. This time of year is always slow combined with the economy, it is very slow. The deep snow has everything tied up for a while. 
If you watch the NASCAR Fontana race this weekend. The mountains in the back ground is where I work and live.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 27, 2009)

put me down for the ms460 with 20" bar and chain


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 27, 2009)

Back when the rocks were young, I used a McCulloch 797 on the big stuff, and a Super 250 on everything else.


----------



## GNAR13 (Feb 28, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> Back when the rocks were young, I used a McCulloch 797 on the big stuff, and a Super 250 on everything else.



Ok. as the starter of this thread i should say that even though i have an ms460 on the way, right now my favorite saw is my XL-12. a couple of days ago i had it out and it was (gasp) hanging right with my ms361.....shutter the thouht....haha!


----------



## Buzz 880 (Feb 28, 2009)

Modded ms460 for most of the pine and hardwood i cut and the ms660 modded by WPS for the the big hardwood.


----------



## mike385 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, when I was in it full time, I use stihl, husky, jonnies and even poulan pro 650s. As far as I am concerned, they are all good as long as they start in the morning and keep going througout the day. Fav though is husky 372/385. 385 was last saw I owned when I was contract cutting and will buy another if need arises. Now I don't cut and honestly haven't looked back.

Mike


----------



## Bushler (Mar 1, 2009)

RandyMac, I still have a Super 797, and a CP125. Neither run. Beasts!

My first commercial saw was a Mac 895. Gear drive, damn good saw, and the foundation for the 797 and 125's

Can't remember what a Super 250 is? For a small Mac I used a small direct drive, I think it was a 870?

Every so often I pull the old iron out to see if I can still lift it.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 1, 2009)

You guys that made level cuts with those old beasts deserve some credit!!


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 1, 2009)

Bushler said:


> RandyMac, I still have a Super 797, and a CP125. Neither run. Beasts!
> 
> My first commercial saw was a Mac 895. Gear drive, damn good saw, and the foundation for the 797 and 125's
> 
> ...



The Supers are pretty much the last of that line of McCulloch's medium/heavy saws. They had all the developments from the decades before, including auto oiling.
The one on the bottom I bought from a shop in either Portola or Quincy, it was a leftover demo. I did cut a fair amount of east slope Sierra timber with, but it had a lot of second growth Redwood action.
The one on the top is currently in the hands of a rodent named Ray Carr.









I started my first falling job when I turned 19, my Grandad confiscated my new 050, saying that it was bad luck to start a job with a new saw, I spent two weeks in old growth Doug Fir running a Terrill CS-7. My Grandad was an evil old man.


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 3, 2009)

My favorite felling saw are the 372XPW, 288XP, and the good old 066 stihl.


----------



## stihlkicken (Mar 3, 2009)

*2100*

funky sawman,can you really tell a difference between a 288/2100?


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 3, 2009)

stihlkicken said:


> funky sawman,can you really tell a difference between a 288/2100?



In larger wood 36" and up the 2100 will walk away from a stock 288. That was tested with one of my 2100cd models with the govener nozzle plugged for more rpm (11,000). The 288 is a far more versitle saw than a 2100. My ported 288 will cut with a stock 2100 in a 33" doug fir butt log using skip 3/8 chain and 36 inch bars.


----------



## floyd (Mar 12, 2009)

372xp with a 61, really, for a back up.


----------



## floyd (Mar 12, 2009)

372xp with a 61, really, for a back up.

Used to have a Shiwdiawa 327 I think but couldn't keep the chain tight on it.


----------



## Junior (Mar 13, 2009)

440 cause it starts and doesn't swallow gas like the 066


----------



## chainsawboy1996 (Mar 13, 2009)

usually i have to start them all to see which it first and end up with all 3 stihl and not one husky.but my favorite saw for grab and go is a stihl 034 av super soon to be ported along with the rest but it all depends on how the day starts.


----------



## Junior (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone run a 441? Been thinking about a new saw, maybe even a 372?


----------



## Rounder (Mar 14, 2009)

Modded 460, 30" Oregon. Watch out for those Husky 575/576's.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 14, 2009)

Junior said:


> Does anyone run a 441? Been thinking about a new saw, maybe even a 372?



441's haven't been holding up to well. Oiler pump and suspensions go out a lot. My sawing partner actually had the coil go out on his.


----------



## tree md (Mar 14, 2009)

I was using my 441 with a 25 inch bar. I also have a 36" bar if I need it. I have recently acquired an old 044 that has 160 psi compression. That has been my saw of choice for two decades now. I never had a problem with the 441 but the 044's just seems to have a little more umph and is a pound or two lighter which makes it nicer to use in the tree when I have to. I would like to find a decent used 064, 066, 660 for the larger trees I encounter but until then looks like I'll stick with the 044. Lovin that saw!


----------



## Wolf66 (Mar 14, 2009)

after my 394 was stolen, I run the 395 and it out revs and performs better than my old 066!


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 14, 2009)

ms460 with a 20" bar with a rsc chain. of course muffler modded


----------



## motoroilmccall (Mar 14, 2009)

If all I'm doing all day is falling/bucking, the 044 gets the ride along. Nothing else really compares to that thing.


<----- (Avatar Saw)


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 15, 2009)

mostly 460, some 66, depends on the timber. The fellas i cut with sure have been eyeing/impressed with the 460 I run, they're all 66 runners. Muffler all bored out, lots of pickup, pep and chain speed, a tad low on torque though.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2009)

mtsamloggit said:


> 441's haven't been holding up to well. Oiler pump and suspensions go out a lot. My sawing partner actually had the coil go out on his.



thanks for the heads up.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 26, 2009)

modded 390's w/ 36" bars, some 372's. Keep 395's on hand for the big stuff.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 26, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> modded 390's w/ 36" bars, some 372's. Keep 395's on hand for the big stuff.



what size bars to you run on the 395's? i would figure the next step up from the 390 would be the 3120.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 26, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> mostly 460, some 66, depends on the timber. The fellas i cut with sure have been eyeing/impressed with the 460 I run, they're all 66 runners. Muffler all bored out, lots of pickup, pep and chain speed, a tad low on torque though.



what size sprocket 7 or 8... I can really care less for an 8 on my 460... drops the torque down alot!


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 26, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> what size bars to you run on the 395's? i would figure the next step up from the 390 would be the 3120.



For the most part we still run 36" bars on the 395's, we have 50 & 60" bars on hand too, but you're right, most of the time when we need those it goes on a 3120. We also have an 8' bar, but not much occasion to use it anymore!


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 26, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> For the most part we still run 36" bars on the 395's, we have 50 & 60" bars on hand too, but you're right, most of the time when we need those it goes on a 3120. We also have an 8' bar, but not much occasion to use it anymore!



will you pack the 50 & 60" bars in, or do you have them at camp and as you are cutting you will figure out if you need them and then bring the bar you need?

got any work pics


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 26, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> will you pack the 50 & 60" bars in, or do you have them at camp and as you are cutting you will figure out if you need them and then bring the bar you need?
> 
> got any work pics



We'll have them in camp, and then looking ahead, my guys will figure out the need for them and bring the long bar up with them as needed.

You can check out my web site, www.sibolamountainfalling.com for some recent pics and I'll post a couple older, but great shots here.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 26, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> We'll have them in camp, and then looking ahead, my guys will figure out the need for them and bring the long bar up with them as needed.
> 
> You can check out my web site, www.sibolamountainfalling.com for some recent pics and I'll post a couple older, but great shots here.



awesome pics. i have always wanted to drop a Sitka Spruce, always thought they were an awesome tree. 

have you been getting to work alot? cutting any big'uns?


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 26, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> awesome pics. i have always wanted to drop a Sitka Spruce, always thought they were an awesome tree.
> 
> have you been getting to work alot? cutting any big'uns?



I agree, Sitka spruce are one of my favorite trees to fall. 

Not much work since last fall, we're scheduled to go back in mid April, but we'll see! We still get some big wood like that every now and then, usually not consistently big though, typically scattered throughout a setting.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 26, 2009)

it has been a long time dream of mine to go to that region and fall timber. i don't know if i will ever get to, but i sure do hope so.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 26, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> it has been a long time dream of mine to go to that region and fall timber. i don't know if i will ever get to, but i sure do hope so.



I have to say, I do enjoy my work! When we're working anyway! Is there much falling in Illinois and are you guys busy now?


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 26, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> I have to say, I do enjoy my work! When we're working anyway! Is there much falling in Illinois and are you guys busy now?



yea i stay pretty busy, the prices aren't good. it is all cutting skidding shows around here. 

what is the story with the faller certification up there. open to americans?


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 26, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> yea i stay pretty busy, the prices aren't good. it is all cutting skidding shows around here.
> 
> what is the story with the faller certification up there. open to americans?



Good question, not something I've ever thought of. I can't see why it wouldn't be, as long as you pass the standard it wouldn't matter where you're from. Of course you'd have to look into what it would take to work in Canada. We were contacted a couple years back, when everyone was busy, to look at some work in Oregon. It would have been fine getting supervisors into the States, but the fallers would have ended up in a beaurocratic and paperwork nightmare!


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 26, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> We'll have them in camp, and then looking ahead, my guys will figure out the need for them and bring the long bar up with them as needed.
> 
> You can check out my web site, www.sibolamountainfalling.com for some recent pics and I'll post a couple older, but great shots here.



mike mckibbin is a good guy


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 26, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> Good question, not something I've ever thought of. I can't see why it wouldn't be, as long as you pass the standard it wouldn't matter where you're from. Of course you'd have to look into what it would take to work in Canada. We were contacted a couple years back, when everyone was busy, to look at some work in Oregon. It would have been fine getting supervisors into the States, but the fallers would have ended up in a beaurocratic and paperwork nightmare!



got any idea what the current cost of the certification is?

how does that series of events play out (for getting certified that is)

yea, you would have to become a legal resident or something first i would think


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 26, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> mike mckibbin is a good guy



Absolutely, Mike is a great guy. How do you know him?


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 26, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> got any idea what the current cost of the certification is?
> 
> how does that series of events play out (for getting certified that is)
> 
> yea, you would have to become a legal resident or something first i would think



Experienced fallers are able to challenge the exam, I believe it costs around $1200 Cdn. 

New fallers with no experience are now required to go through a 30 day course costing around $15 000 including room and board. Once your through that you have to find someone willing to take you on. There you will work directly with an experienced faller. When he deems you qualified enough to work on your own, you're set free somewhat. You're still under his (and the bullbucker's) direct supervision, usually his partner on a face in case any difficulities are encountered. After 180 days and a sign off from the faller you're ready to take the certification test!


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 26, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> Experienced fallers are able to challenge the exam, I believe it costs around $1200 Cdn.
> 
> New fallers with no experience are now required to go through a 30 day course costing around $15 000 including room and board. Once your through that you have to find someone willing to take you on. There you will work directly with an experienced faller. When he deems you qualified enough to work on your own, you're set free somewhat. You're still under his (and the bullbucker's) direct supervision, usually his partner on a face in case any difficulities are encountered. After 180 days and a sign off from the faller you're ready to take the certification test!



Ic..ive cut many million bdft or timber but non of it was softwood, and the cutting style is completely different. so i would be pretty green to that style of cutting.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 26, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> Ic..ive cut many million bdft or timber but non of it was softwood, and the cutting style is completely different. so i would be pretty green to that style of cutting.



Everyone has to start somewhere! Once things turn around in the industry there will be a significant shortage of fallers in coastal BC.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 26, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere! Once things turn around in the industry there will be a significant shortage of fallers in coastal BC.



what sort of equipment do you have for cutting?

i've got ported 660's, 460's and 390, 385,3120. but i don't have any sharpening equipment.

ive been looking for a good square grinder to complete the deal. know of any?

ive had an ongoing plan to get everything that i would need if i ever go out there and work. that way the start up cost wouldn't be as harsh.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 27, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> what sort of equipment do you have for cutting?
> 
> i've got ported 660's, 460's and 390, 385,3120. but i don't have any sharpening equipment.
> 
> ...



It's pretty much split between Husky and Stihl. All the Stilh guys use the 660's. I'm a Husky guy myself and use ported 390's and 395's. Lot's of guys use the ported 372's as well. 

I don't know of any grinders for sale right now, but I bet if you did some digging you could find some pretty cheap right now. We use the Pro Sharp and the Razor 2's.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 27, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere! Once things turn around in the industry there will be a significant shortage of fallers in coastal BC.



And I might just be there. The only place I'd rather live. Nice timber, big Steelhead & Kings....right up my ally.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 2, 2009)

i like my 660 but every now and then i like using the 394. a saw is a saw to me they all have their good and their bad.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 2, 2009)

The way things are going here in the states its starting to be a no brainer to move up there...


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 3, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> I don't know of any grinders for sale right now, but I bet if you did some digging you could find some pretty cheap right now. We use the Pro Sharp and the Razor 2's.



I know the Pro Sharps are the cat's azz. but what is your opinion of the Razor 2's? how about the SDM-4? i'm looking at getting a grinder and don't know if its best to just get the Pro Sharp and forget about it or if the others work quite well.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 3, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere! Once things turn around in the industry there will be a significant shortage of fallers in coastal BC.



If things turn around. I like your optimism though 

To the original poster (The OP! ) Dolmar 7900 if I was felling with a saw. Most of our East Coast work is done by machines with harvester bars or Felling heads.


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 4, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> I know the Pro Sharps are the cat's azz. but what is your opinion of the Razor 2's? how about the SDM-4? i'm looking at getting a grinder and don't know if its best to just get the Pro Sharp and forget about it or if the others work quite well.



No doubt the Pro Sharp is the best and easiest. I've never used the SDM-4, although I know some guys who do and they swear by them. As for the Razor 2's, if you start with those they will do you just fine. Once you get your grinding style down you'll figure out little tricks that will make it great. If you're just doing your own chains, it will be fine, you can get them cutting pretty nice.


----------



## bullbuck (Apr 15, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Husky is gaining ground around here pretty quick. Guys are figuring out how smooth, reliable, clean filtered, and powerful the 385/390's are. Have been seeing more and more of them.


i dunno my boss has been logging close to 40 years and the whole crew was diehard husky forever but bout five years ago we could not keep a husky running for nothing,maybe they are building better motors lately but we would not know because we have gone full on stihl and couldnt be happier!


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 15, 2009)

I like my 372XPW it's a good saw.


----------



## GNAR13 (Apr 18, 2009)

so, after i started this thread out of curiosity, i got me a 460 and have to say that i am pretty fond of it


----------

